# Baby Pigeon help!



## Scradlee (Apr 29, 2010)

I found a baby pigeon on the sidewalk with a large cat stalking it. I scooped him up and I've been caring for it, for a week. Its old enough to eat seeds and drink water on its own. I've been feeding it wild bird seed and water. It looks like an adult now, except its missing some feathers under its wings. 

This morning, I checked on the pigeon and it had red blots, or blood in its stool and urine. It isn't a large amount of blood, but still this worries me. Should I take it to a vet asap, or should I just allow it to rest?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Blood in the stools isn't normal, the most common causes are worms, coccidia or a bacterial infection. Because he is so young I would take him to a vet to have it checked out.

Cynthia


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Agreed - don't panic - but get him\her to a vet as soon as possible


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Where are you located Scradlee?


Anyway, as the above posts say, "yes", get an exam and evaluation by an avian Vet, all round Vet, or experienced rehabber in your area.


If you can not, then, they might sell some basic Antibiotics at places like Petsmart, I dunno, never looked, but some broad spectrum one would maybe be worth getting and running past us here.


Usually Worms or Coccidia would not be an issue in a Bird so young, but, Bacterial enteritis things could be, and these would be in the province of various Antibiotics to ammend.


----------

